# Сакроилеит, артроз лонного сочленения, болит спина и лобок



## iao1 (10 Май 2022)

Добрый день!
        Пол: мужской.
        Возраст: 28 лет.
         В 16 лет начала болеть спина после физических нагрузок (занимался борьбой), в один момент заболели ахилловы сухожилия, не мог нормально бегать, потом само прошло через месяц. Спина стала странно болеть, если даю нагрузку даже на турнике или отжимания от пола, начинает тянуть спину в районе поясницы. Перестал вообще заниматься спортом, и через полгода у меня начались небольшие боли в районе лонного сочленения (лобок и зона возле полового члена), в один момент стало больно ходить в туалет. Сдал анализы мочи, были плохие, пролечился антибиотиками и все прошло. Но боль в районе лобка осталась, сдал все возможные анализы по урологии, все чисто, простата нормальная.
        С тех пор прошел целую кучу врачей, по урологии сказали все в пределах нормы, по неврологии тоже.
        На данный момент следующие симптомы (не изменились с 16 лет): боль в районе лонного сочленения, особенно когда долго сижу, проблемы с мочеиспусканием, то есть у меня нету боли, но струя прерывается, когда я иду в туалет после того как долго сидел, стоит мне только размяться около минуты, хожу в туалет без проблем... и болит спина если давать нагрузку, часто утром спина уставшая, нужно расходиться, болит как будто там какие-то связки воспаленные, но основная проблема это лобок.. Помогает прогревание горячим душем этого места, бани, долгое "расхаживание".
        Недавно попал случайно к хорошему мануальному терапевту, рассказал ему все симптомы, и он отправил меня на снимок таза. Там обнаружен сакролеит двухсторонний, артроз лонного сочленения. Сдал анализы на HLAb-27, положительный, остальные анализы в норме ( СОЭ, СРБ, ревматоидный фактор). Пошел к ревматологу по его рекомендации, там мне без МРТ КПС сказали, что точно болезнь Бехтерева, проблемы с мочеиспусканием связаны, по мнению врача, с тем, что мышцы  районе мочевого пузыря спазмируются в ответ на воспалительный процесс в лонне. Обратился к другому ревматологу по рекомендации, который работает в стационаре. Направили меня на МРТ КПС, там ничего не обнаружили. Теперь мне сказали, что это не болезнь Бехтерева, так как МРТ самый показательный критерий ( МРТ делали в специальных режимах). Но и диагноз поставить не могут..
       Может быть нужно еще как-то обследоваться, артроз лонного сочленения в таком возрасте и мужчины сказали очень редкое явление.
      Мануальный терапевт сказал, что не видит там никаких тригерных точек и т.д, больше похоже на то, что воспаляются связки в местах прикрепления к суставу, кстати также иногда болит тазобедренный сустав.
       В связи с этими болями была небольшая депрессия, сейчас пью 1,5 года ципралекс, постепенно схожу с него, так как эмоциональный фон наладился ( думал еще, что может это психосоматика).
       Буду благодарен за любую полезную информацию, может, кто сталкивался с таким.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Май 2022)

Прием НПВП, курсом, месяца 2-3 проходили?


----------



## iao1 (10 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, пока нет, сейчас ципралекс допью и попробую,так как они несовместимы. Просто если нету воспаления по мрт,но есть изменения на рентгене, о чем это может говорить? Хотя бы в какую сторону двигаться. 
Приём НПВП долгий оправдан без воспаления на мрт кпс?


----------



## doclega (10 Май 2022)

Добрый день, на МРТ часто видим  описание, что сакроилеит не выявлен,однако, есть признаки хронического воспаления КПС и это часто пропускают в описательной части (а это важно для лечащего врача).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Май 2022)

iao1 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, пока нет, сейчас ципралекс допью и попробую,так как они несовместимы. Просто если нету воспаления по мрт,но есть изменения на рентгене, о чем это может говорить? Хотя бы в какую сторону двигаться.
> Приём НПВП долгий оправдан без воспаления на мрт кпс?


НПВП принимается не для устранения воспаления КПС, а для устранения воспаления вообще, в том числе и аутоиммунной причины  воспаления.
Существуют серонегативные формы при которых анализы в норме и не всегда есть признаки воспаления (смотри сообщение @doclega.
И тогда проводится курс лечения: ex juvantibus, пробное лечение.
Положительный результат приема препаратов - признак наличия серонегативной формы заболевания.

Ваши жалобы имеют как специфичные признаки, характерные для болезни Бехтерева:
... и болит спина если давать нагрузку, часто утром спина уставшая, нужно расходиться, болит как будто там какие-то связки воспаленные, но основная проблема это лобок.. Помогает прогревание горячим душем этого места, бани, долгое "расхаживание".
Так и не характерные:
...боль в районе лонного сочленения, особенно когда долго сижу, проблемы с мочеиспусканием, то есть у меня нету боли, но струя прерывается, когда я иду в туалет после того как долго сидел, стоит мне только размяться около минуты, хожу в туалет без проблем.

Кстати, есть и более чувствительные анализы на воспаление.
  Антинуклеарный фактор на HEp-2-клетках;
  Антитела к экстрагируемому ядерному антигену (ENA-скрин).


----------



## AIR (10 Май 2022)

День добрый!


iao1 написал(а):


> С тех пор прошел целую кучу врачей, по урологии сказали все в пределах нормы, по неврологии тоже.


Так как Вы уже прошли целую кучу врачей и обследований, то могу сказать только то, что чаще бывает и можно предположить заочно.
На снимках виден кифосколиоз с некоторым усилением поясничного лордоза.. Это может говорить о нарушении статики с асимметрией нагрузки на пояснично-крестцовом, тазовом уровне.. Асимметрия мышечно-тонической нагрузки на мышцы-сухожилия-связки может приводить к местному напряжению, скованности,  застойным явлениям,  компрессии проходящих мимо нервов.
Если какие нибудь аутоиммунные, местные воспалительные процессы не подтверждаются,  то есть смысл обратить внимание на вышеописанный вариант.


----------

